# Satellite down?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it just my television or has any one else lost their coverage?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Is it just my television or has any one else lost their coverage?


Lol..you've offended them by posting those You-Tube videos....so they've cut you off


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

For Nilesat only few odd channels did change frequency, mainly news channels, but that's all? :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have it back, paranoia rules lol


----------

